# High temps, 0% fan speed - replace fan?



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

im starting to think some of my streaming problems are due to the fact the temp gets to 65C and fan is at 0%
Shouldn’t the fan be running?

Has anyone replaced the fan in their standalone stream, or any other ideas on how to keep the temp cooler?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Could be. Seems like the fan on my Stream runs continuously. I've never actually checked the temp. If you can't replace the fan, you should be able to set a USB powered laptop cooler fan on top.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I opened it up, and yes, saw that the fun runs constantly. Even though the ap says fan speed is 0%.


----------

